# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Kome pokloniti igračke?

## Anemona

Kome se mogu pokloniti igračke?
Imamo višak.

----------


## Lucas

dječjem domu...caritasu....bajkerima Deda Mrazekima pa će oni za Božić obići dječje domove.....

----------


## marta

vrticu

----------


## Peterlin

U najbliži vrtić. Mi smo ih tako nadijelili puno puno puta... i bili su vrlo zahvalni. Možeš odijeliti po grupama (plišane igračke za jaslice, ostalo za starije grupe) ali nije to neophodno.

Drugo - Caritas ili slično

Treće - možeš kontaktirati ovu ekipu, bit će zahvalni, doći će sami po igračke i sigurna si da će doći u prave ruke: http://veselidjedbozicnjaci.com/

----------


## marijanada

u bolnice na dječje odjele
kad smo bili u Zaraznoj, tamo smo našli par raspadnutih slikovnica koje kad čitaš, jedva pronađeš stranice, a plišanaca ima svega par koji su djeci privlačni

----------


## anna-y

Prošle godine sam imala jednog ogromnog rozog plišanca (neko nepoznato čudo od životinje), ali bio je tako nježan i poseban,a meni samo zauzimao cijeli krevet. Uglavnom, stavila sam ga u kutiju i adresirala na bolnicu u Bistri. Činio mi se idealan da utješi i pravi društvo nekom bolesnom djetetu.
Kasnije sam dobila od njih čestitku za Božić.
Vrlo jednostavno.  :Smile:

----------


## sss

A možda i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60726-Kolajna-ljubavi

----------

